# Lost mine Rogue Gallery



## mips42 (Aug 26, 2014)

For the LMoP *or* The Forge of Spells PbP, please post a copy or move your character here. Thanks.

As much as possible, please use this template just for consistency. I modified this from a template for 3.5e so I may have missed something. Add as needed.

```
Name:
Sex: Race: Class/Level:
Alignment: Size: Type (Subtype):
Init +#; Senses ; Passive Perception +#

DEFENSE
AC ## (+# armor, +# dex)
HP # (#d# +# Con)
Saves: ##
Special Defenses

OFFENSE
Spd ##ft
Melee (Weapon) +# (#d#+#, ##/x#) +Attack (damage, critical/multiplier)
Ranged (Weapon) +# (#d#+#, ##/x#)
Special Attacks

STATISTICS
Str ## (+#), Dex ## (+#), Con ## (+#), Int ## (+#), Wis ## (+#), Cha ## (+#)

Traits:
Ideal:
Bond:
Flaw:

Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
+# 0 (dex) Acrobatics
+# 0 (wis) Animal Handling
+# 0 (int) Arcana
+# 0 (str) Athletics
+# 0 (cha) Deception
+# 0 (int) History
+# 0 (wis) Insight
+# 0 (cha) Intimidation
+# 0 (int) Investigation
+# 0 (wis) Medicine
+# 0 (int) Nature
+# 0 (wis) Perception
+# 0 (cha) Performance
+# 0 (cha) Persuasion
+# 0 (int) Religion
+# 0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+# 0 (dex) Stealth
+# 0 (wis) Survival

Languages:

Racial Abilities:

Background Abilities:

Class features:

Combat Gear:

Other Gear:

Money:

Description:

History:
```


----------



## SuperZero (Aug 26, 2014)

Name: Caelynn Amastacia
Sex: Female Race: Elf (High) Class/Level: Wizard 1
Alignment: CG Size: Medium Type (Subtype): Humanoid (Elf)
Init +2; Senses Darkvision; Passive Perception 13

DEFENSE
AC 15/12 (+3 mage armor, +2 dex)
HP 8/8 (1d6 +2 Con)
Saves: Str -1, Dex +2, Con +2, Int +5, Wis +3, Cha +0
Special Defenses: Advantage on saves vs. Charmed, Immune to magic sleep

OFFENSE
Spd 30ft
Melee (Dagger) +4 (1d4+2)
Ranged (Dagger) +4 (1d4+2)
Spell Attack: +5
Spell Saving Throw DC: 13
Spellcasting:
Cantrips: Mage Hand (V, S), poison spray (V, S), prestidigitation (V, S), ray of frost (V, S)
Spellbook: Detect magic (V, S; ritual), mage armor (V, S, M), magic missile (V, S), shield (V, S), sleep (V, S, M), thunderwave (V, S)
Spell Slots: 1/2 1st-level
Spells Prepared (4): Mage armor, shield, sleep, thunderwave


ABILITIES
Str 8 (-1), Dex 15 (+2), Con 14 (+2), Int 16 (+3), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 10 (+0)

Traits:
Ideal: Knowledge. Caelynn believes the path to power and self-improvement is through knowledge.
Bond: The tome she carries with her is the record of her life's work so far, and no vault is secure enough to keep it safe.
Flaw: She'll do just about anything to uncover historical secrets that would add to her research.

Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
+2 0 (dex) Acrobatics
+1 0 (wis) Animal Handling
*+5 @ (int) Arcana*
-1 0 (str) Athletics
+0 0 (cha) Deception
*+5 @ (int) History*
+1 0 (wis) Insight
+0 0 (cha) Intimidation
*+5 @ (int) Investigation*
+1 0 (wis) Medicine
*+5 @ (int) Nature*
*+3 @ (wis) Perception*
+0 0 (cha) Performance
+0 0 (cha) Persuasion
+3 0 (int) Religion
+2 0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+2 0 (dex) Stealth
+1 0 (wis) Survival

Languages: Common, Elvish, Draconic, Dwarvish, and Goblin

Racial Abilities:
Darkvision: She sees in dim light within a 60-foot radius of her as if it were bright light, and in darkness in that radius as if it were dim light. She can't discern color in darkness, only shades of gray.
Fey Ancestry: She has advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can't put her to sleep.
Trance: Elves don't need to sleep. They meditate deeply, remaining semiconscious, for 4 hours a day and gain the same benefit a human does from 8 hours of sleep.

Background Abilities:
When you attempt to learn or recall a piece of lore, if you do not know that information, you often know where and from whom you can obtain it. Usually, this information comes from a library, scriptorium, university, or a sage or other learned person or creature. Your DM might rule that the knowledge you seek is secreted away in an almost inaccessible place, or that it simply cannot be found. Unearthing the deepest secrets of the multiverse can require an adventure or even a whole campaign.

Class features:
Arcane Recovery: Caelynn can regain some of her magical energy by studying her spellbook. Once per day during a short rest, she can choose to recover expended spell slots with a combined level equal to or less than half her wizard level rounded up (1).

Combat Gear:
Dagger
Arcane Focus (Crystal)

Other Gear:
Spellbook
A backpack, a bedroll, a mess kit, a tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, and a waterskin. The pack also has 50 feet of hempen rope strapped to the side of it.
A bottle of black ink, a quill, a small knife, a letter from a dead colleague posing a question you
have not yet been able to answer, a set of common clothes, and a belt pouch
A book that tells the story of a legendary hero's rise and fall, with the last chapter missing

Money:
10 gp

Description:
Personality: She uses polysyllabic words that convey the impression of erudition. Also, she's spent so long in study that she has little experience dealing with people on a casual basis.
Looks: Caelynn is a bit on the short side for an elf, although she's only slim compared to humans. She has dark eyes and long dark hair tied back with a piece of ribbon. Her robe is simple and sturdy, though perhaps somewhat more ornate and colorful than is practical--why not, when she can clean it with magic? She wears leather boots and a plain dark brown cloak.

History: Sage (Researcher)


----------



## tuxgeo (Aug 29, 2014)

_Edited by tuxgeo 12 January 2017 to update Eddicus' stats: used Channel Divinity. 

Edited by tuxgeo to adjust money on hand as gained or spent. 
27 October 2015: 5 CP for a meal and ale at the Stonehill Inn
31 October 2015: 1 CP donated to the tips cup of the storyteller "Grat"
9 November 2015: 10 GP received for delivering the supplies cart to Barthens
14 November 2015: -2 GP to purchase a shiny new dagger

Edited to reflect fight against the Bugbears:
18 October 2016: Eddicus is hit and takes 9 damage
25 October 2016: Eddicus is hit and takes another 11 damage; he falls
3 November 2016: Eddicus is healed for 8 hit points by a healing potion
12 January 2017: Eddicus uses up his one use of Channel Divinity to awaken Castagyr
_

Changes from 1st to 2nd level: 
+6 Hit Points added to HP maximum: now tops out at 15 (=9+6) 
+1 Daily Spell Slot (3 total) 
+1 Prepared Spell (4 total) 
Channel Divinity (1/rest): "Turn Undead" and "Preserve Life" (holy symbol)
 (restore 5*YourClericLevel in HP, divided as you will among creatures in 30'; 
  but this feature cannot restore a creature to more than 1/2 its HP maximum.) 
- 1 dagger, which Eddicus gave to Leonan, as a gesture of friendship, at the cave 
+10 GP, - 6 CP (Stonehill Inn) 

Further changes: 
-2 GP to buy a new dagger 
+1 dagger 


Current HP 8

Name: Eddicus Deane
Sex: Male -- Race: Human -- Class & Level: Cleric 2 
Domain: Life -- Deity: Oghma 
Alignment: CG -- Size: Medium -- Type: Humanoid (Human)
Init: +3 -- Senses: Normal Vision -- Passive Perception: 12

DEFENSE
AC 18 (+5 armor*, +3 dex) (* armor = +3 studded leather & +2 shield)
Hit Dice: 2d8 
HP 15 (5 (avg. of d8) +1 (CON) = 6, which is added to 9 HP from 1st level) 
Saves: WIS, CHA
Special Defenses: None

OFFENSE
Speed 30ft
Melee (Dagger) +5; 1d4+3
Ranged (Dart) +5; 1d4+3 (Range 20/60)
Ranged (Shortbow*) +5; 1d6+3 (Range 80/320)
[*Shortbow is two-handed. He only needs one action to doff the shield.]
Special Attacks: Magic Spells:
- Cantrip: "Sacred Flame" (60'; V, S) 1d8 radiant or DEX save v. DC 12
- 1st-Level: "Guiding Bolt" (120'; V, S; One target) Ranged d20+4 vs. AC. 
  HIT: 4d6 damage, and the next attack roll against the same target before 
  the end of your next turn has advantage.

STATISTICS
STR 10 (+0), DEX 16 (+3), CON 12 (+1), INT 13 (+1), WIS 14 (+2), CHA 14 (+2)

Traits: "I always have a plan for what to do when things go wrong. Also, I would rather make a new friend than a new enemy."
Ideal: "Freedom. Chains are meant to be broken, as are those who would forge them. (Knowledge is power.)"
Bond: "Rare and important books were taken from their worthy owners by force, and I aim to find a few of those books and return them to safety."
Flaw: "I can sometimes turn tail and run when things look bad."

Skills (Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @)
Mod Attribute Name of Skill
+3 0 (dex) Acrobatics
+2 0 (wis) Animal Handling
+1 0 (int) Arcana
+0 0 (str) Athletics
*+4 @ (cha) Deception*
+0 0 (int) History
*+4 @ (wis) Insight*
+2 0 (cha) Intimidation
+0 0 (int) Investigation
+2 0 (wis) Medicine
+0 0 (int) Nature
+2 0 (wis) Perception
+2 0 (cha) Performance
*+4 @ (cha) Persuasion*
+0 0 (int) Religion
+3 0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+5 @ (dex) Stealth*
+2 0 (wis) Survival

Languages: Common, Dwarvish

Racial Abilities: (Nothing special not already mentioned.)

Background Abilities:
(+) SKILL proficiencies: Deception, Stealth 
(+) Proficiency with one type of gaming set (a deck of cards), & Thieves' Tools.
(+) You have a reliable and trustworthy contact who acts as your liason to a
network of other criminals. You know how to get messages to and from your
contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local
messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver
messages for you.

Class features:
(+) PROFICIENCIES: 
. Armor: Light armor, medium armor, shields 
. Weapon: All simple weapons 
. Saving Throws: WIS, CHA 
. Skills: Insight, Persuasion 

(+) SPELLCASTING:
. Know 3 Cantrips: LIGHT, SACRED FLAME, SPARE THE DYING
. Spells always Prepared: BLESS*, CURE WOUNDS (* BLESS uses Concentration) 

. Spellcasting SLOTS PER LONG REST: 3 (1st-level)
. PREPARATION Slots: 4. The spells typically prepared are: 
(&) DETECT MAGIC [Ritual] (Self; V, s; [Conc.] up to 10 minutes) Detect the 
presence of magic within 30' of you. Use action to see a faint aura around 
any visible creature or object in the area that bears magic, and you learn 
its school, if any. This effect can be blocked by the usual substances. 
(&) GUIDING BOLT (120'; V, S; 1 rnd.) Ranged d20+4 v. AC; 4d6 Radiant and 
the next attack roll v. the target before end of your next turn has ADV.
(&) SANCTUARY [BONUS] (30'; V, S, M: small silver mirror; 1 min.) Ward a 
creature w/in range. For duration, any attacker who targets the warded 
creature must make a WIS save, and if failing must choose a new target or 
lose the attack or spell. Ends if the wardee attacks or spell-affects a foe. 
(&) SHIELD OF FAITH [BONUS] (60'; V, S, M: a small parchment with a bit of 
holy text written on it; [Conc.] to 10 min.) +2 AC bonus to target in range 

. Spell Save DC: *12* . . . (= 8 + 2 Prof. + 2 WIS mod.)
. Spell Attack Modifier: *4* . . . (= 2 Prof. + 2 WIS mod.)

(+) BONUS PROFICIENCY:
. Proficiency with Heavy Armor

(+) "DISCIPLE OF LIFE":
. Starting at 1st level, your healing spells are more effective. Whenever
you use a spell of 1st level or higher to restore hit points to a creature,
the creature regains additional hit points equal to 2 + the spell's level.

(+) CHANNEL DIVINITY: Once per rest, choose one of these effects: 
(&) "Turn Undead": Present your holy symbol and pray censure of the undead; 
each undead within 30 feet of you must make a WIS save v. your cleric spell 
save DC of 12. Failing makes it turned for 1 minute or until it takes any 
damage: it must move as far away from you as it can, and cannot willingly 
move within 30 feet of you; it cannot take reactions; it can only take the 
DASH action OR try to escape from an effect that prevents it from moving; 
but if there is nowhere it can move, it can take the DODGE action. 
(&) "Preserve Life": Present your holy symbol and restore a quantity of hit 
points equal to five times your cleric level, divided as you will among 
creatures you can see within 30 feet of you. NONE regain above 1/2 max. HP.  


Combat Gear:
• Studded Leather Armor (AC = 13 + DEX modifier)
• Shield (+2 AC)
• Shortbow (1d6 piercing, range 80/320)
• 2 quivers holding 20 arrows each
• 8 Darts (1d4 piercing, Finesse, thrown (range 20/60)) in another quiver
• 1 Dagger (1d4 piercing, finesse, light, thrown (range 20/60)) 

Other Gear:
• A Priest's Pack, consisting of backpack, blanket, 10 candles,
tinderbox, alms box, 2 blocks of incense, censer, vestments, 2 days of
rations, and a waterskin
• A holy emblem of Oghma
• Traveler's clothes
• Healer's kit
• belt pouch
• Trinket: [rolled #82: Half of a floorplan for a temple.]

Money: 3 GP, 1 SP 
Money: 3 GP, 5 CP 
Money: 13 GP, 4 CP 
Money: 11 GP, 4 CP

Description:
Eddicus is in favor of better times for civilization, but he finds entrenched
interests getting in the way of the spread of knowledge. ("They burn the books
they don't agree with!")

Consequently, he smuggles--rare books at first, but other things later. He's
always looking to set up contacts and safe locations along alternate pathways
that might have good potential for development. ("If they don't know you have
the book, they won't be coming around to grab it for their bonfire.")

History:
(+) BACKGROUND : Criminal (Smuggler)
(+) ADVENTURE HOOK: Eddicus had a dream showing a defiled altar to Oghma in
an ancient ruin now called Cragmaw, and now dedicated to the goblins' deity
Maglubiyet. Eddicus seeks to reconsecrate the altar to Oghma again. The
visions also suggest that Sister Garaele (priest of Tymora) in Phandalin
can help.


----------



## mudbunny (Aug 29, 2014)

Name: Brachnuss
Sex: male
Race: Human
Class/Level: Fighter (1)
Alignment: Lawful Good
Size: Medium
Type (Subtype): Humanoid (human)
Init +3; Senses Normal; Passive Perception 13#

DEFENSE
AC 14 (+1 leather armor, +3 dex)
HP 12 (1d10 +2 Con)
Saves: STR, CON
Special Defenses: None

OFFENSE
Spd 20ft
Melee (Greatsword) +4 ATK, 2d6+2 Slashing 
Ranged (Longbow) +7 ATK, 1d8+3 Piercing
None

STATISTICS
Str 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 15 (+2), Int 11 (+0), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 9 (-1)

Traits: When I set my mind to something, I follow through. Also, I use long words in an attempt to sound smarter.
Ideal: Sincerity. It's no good pretending to be something I am not.
Bond: One day, Thundertree will be a prosperous town again. A statue of me will stand in the town square.
Flaw: I'm convinced of the significance of my destiny, and blind to my shortcomings and the risk of failure.

Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
+3  (dex) Acrobatics
*+3  (wis) Animal Handling*
+0  (int) Arcana
+2  (str) Athletics
-1  (cha) Deception
*+2  (int) History*
+1  (wis) Insight
-1  (cha) Intimidation
+0  (int) Investigation
+1  (wis) Medicine
+0  (int) Nature
*+3  (wis) Perception*
-1  (cha) Performance
-1  (cha) Persuasion
+0  (int) Religion
+3  (dex) Sleight of Hand
+3  (dex) Stealth
*+3  (wis) Survival*

Languages: Common, elvish

Racial Abilities: None

Background Abilities: 
Rustic Hospitality - Since you come from the ranks of the common folk, you fit in among them with ease. You can find a place to hide, rest or recuperate among other commoners, unless you have shown yourself to be a danger to them. They shield you from the law or anyone else searching for you, though they are unwilling to risk their lives for you.
Proficiencies - vehicles (land), carpenter's tools

Class features: 
Second wind - You have a limited well of stamina you can draw on to protect yourself from harm. You can use a bonus action to regain hitpoints equal to 1d10 plus your fighter level. Once you use this feature, you must finish a short or long rest before you can use it again.
Fighting Style (archery) - You gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls you make with ranged weapons. This bonus is already included in your attack with your longbow.

Combat Gear:Greatsword
Longbow
20 arrows

Other Gear: 
Leather armor, backback, bedroll, mess kit, tinderbox, 10 torches, 10 days of rations, waterskin, 50 feet of hempen rope, carpenter's tools, shovel, iron pot, set of common clothes, pouch

Money: 10 gp

Description: Brachnuss is your typical adult who has spent most of his life in physical labor of some sort or another around the docks. He is about 6 feet tall, and his hands are scratched and scarred from working on boats and as a general handyman. His time on boats has given him better agility than one would think looking at him. His hair is dark brown, and is typically loose, held back by a simple leather strip. When getting ready for a fight, he will automatically take the strip and pull his hair into a ponytail.

History:
My parents lived in the prosperous village of Thundertree, east of the city of Neverwinter and at the edge of the Neverwinter Wood. But when nearby Mount Hotenow erupted 30 years ago, my parents fled, carrying me in my infancy. My family drifted from village to village around the region, finding work as servants or laborers where they could.

I have spent the past several years working as a porter, laborer and general handyman on the city's bustling docks. I stood up to an abusive ship captain a while back, and since then the other dockworkers look at me to be a leader. It made me realize I am destined for so much more. I will be a hero.

Personal Goal:
Drive off the dragon - The ruins of Thundertree call to me. My friends and family once lived there in prosperity...we are now reduced to menial labor, one step from begging on the streets. I hear that the ruins of the village are haunted by ash zombies, and they say that a dragon has made its home in the Old Tower. When I do this, they will see just how much of a hero I have become.


----------



## GameDoc (Aug 30, 2014)

Name: Vottr Rockseeker
_"Me granda' used to always say I was blunt as the butt-end of a hammer."_



Sex/Race: Male Mountain Dwarf                        
Class/Level:  Fighter (2)
  Alignment: NG                       
Size: Med.                                                   
Type (Subtype):  Humanoid (Dwarf)
  Init +0; Senses Darkvision; Passive Perception 13

Proficiency Bonus +2

  DEFENSE
  AC 17 (+16 chainmail armor, +1 defense fighting style)
  HP 22 (2d10 +6)
  Saves: *Str +5,* Dex +0, *Con +5*, Int -1, Wis +1, Cha +1
  Special Defenses: Advantage on saves vs. poison; resistance against poison damage.

  OFFENSE
  Speed 25 ft.
  Melee (Maul) +5 (2d6+3) 
  Melee (War pick) +5 (1d8+3; versatile 1d10+3)
  Melee (Handaxe) +5 (1d6+3)
  Ranged (Handaxe) +5 (1d6+3)
  Special Attacks: 

  STATISTICS
  Str 17 (+3), Dex 10 (+0), Con 16 (+3), Int 8 (-1), Wis 13 (+1), Cha 12 (+1)

  Traits: I face a problem head-on.  A simple, direct solution is the best approach. I enjoy being strong and like to break things.
  Ideal:  My clan is all that matters.
  Bond: Someone saved my life on the battlefield.  To this day, I will never leave a friend behind.
  Flaw: I’d eat my own armor before I’d admit when I’m wrong.

  Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
  Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
  +0 0 (dex) Acrobatics
  +1 0 (wis) Animal Handling
   -1 0 (int) Arcana
*+5 @ (str) Athletics*
  +1 0 (cha) Deception
   -1 0 (int) History  (Stonecunning +3)
*+3 @ (wis) Insight
  +3 @ (cha) Intimidation*
   -1 0 (int) Investigation
  +1 0 (wis) Medicine
   -1 0 (int) Nature
*+3 @ (wis) Perception*
  +1 0 (cha) Performance
  +1 0 (cha) Persuasion
   -1 0 (int) Religion
  +0 0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
  +0 0 (dex) Stealth
  +1 0 (wis) Survival

Profieciencies: all armor and shields, all simple and martial weapons, mason's tools, land vehicles, gaming dice.

  Languages: Dwarvish, Common

  Racial Abilities:  Darkvision, Dwarven Resilience, Stonecunning

  Background Abilities: Military Rank (Sergeant)

  Class features:  Fighting Style (Defense), Second Wind, Action Surge (1 use)

  Combat Gear: maul, war pick, 2 handaxes, chainmail armor

  Other Gear: backpack, bedroll, mess kit, tinderbox, waterskin, 50’ hemp rope, 10 torches, 10 days’ rations, miner's pick, shovel, bucket, military insignia, a set of bone dice, common clothes, belt pouch, an earring he tore off a Many-Arrows orc while battling in the streets of Neverwinter, a small weightless stone block (trinket).

  Money: 20 gp, 10 sp, 4cp

  Description: Vottr is a husky dwarf who stands 4’ 7” tall and weights 184 lbs.  His has a light brown complexion and brown eyes.  His hair is course and black and he keeps pulled back.  His beard is arranged in three long braids. 

Background: Soldier

  History:  As a young dwarf, Vottr left his mountain home and traveled to Mintran where he enlisted in their mercenary corps hoping to find fortune and glory.  Although he was a good fighter and attained the rank of sergeant, he found his heart wasn’t in fighting without any cause other than being paid.  Hoping to find a more worthy outlet for his skills, he requested to be detailed to Neverwinter, but it wasn't much better.  Fortunately, his uncle Gundren relocated to the city not long ago, hoping to discover the location of the lost Wave Echo Cave somwhere near Phandelver.  Vottr, eager to find a new purpose in life, resigned form the mercenary company and went to work with his kin, hoping to put his stone masonry skills to good use.


----------



## PierceSG (Aug 30, 2014)

*Name*: Garret Underbough
*Sex*: Male 
*Race*: Halfing 
*Type (Subtype)*: Humanoid (Lightfoot)
*Class: *Rogue 
*Level*: 1
*Alignment*: Chaotic Neutral
*Size*: Small

*Sense*: -
*Init*:+3
*Passive Perception*: 14

*DEFENSE*
*AC: *14 (+11 armor, +3 dex)
*Hit Points*: 10/10 (1d8 +2 Con)
*Saves*: Dexterity, Intelligence
*Special Defenses*: 
- Brave. Garret has advantage on saving throws against being frightened.
- Lucky. When you roll a 1 on an _attack roll_, _ability check_, or _saving throw_,you can reroll the die and must use the new roll.

*OFFENSE*
*Speed*: 25ft
Melee (Rapier, finesse) +5 (1d8+3, 20/x2)
Melee (Dagger, finesse, light) +5 (1d4+3, 20/x2)
Ranged (Shortbow, range 80/320, two-handed) +5 (1d6+3, 20/x2)
Ranged (Dagger, finesse, light, thrown 20/60) +5 (1d4+3, 20/x2)
_Special Attacks_: 
-Sneak Attack. +1d6 per turn if have advantage or target have an enemy within 5 feet of it.
-A bag of 1,000 ball bearings. As an action, you can spill these tiny metal balls from their pouch to cover a level area 10 feet square. A creature moving across the covered area must succeed on a DC 10 Dexterity saving throw or fall prone. A creature moving through the area at half speed doesn't need to make the saving throw.
-Flask of Oil (2). As an action, you can splash the oil in this flask onto a creature within 5 feet of you or throw it up to 20 feet, shattering it on impact. Make a ranged attack against a target creature or object, treating the oil as an improvised weapon. On a hit, the target is covered in oil. If the target takes any fire damage before the oil dries (after 1 minute), the target takes an additional 5 fire damage from the burning oil. You can also pour a flask of oil on the ground to cover a 5-foot-square area, provided that the surface is level. If lit, the oil burns for 2 rounds and deals 5 fire damage to any creature that enters the area or ends its turn in the area. A creature can take this damage only once per turn.

*STATISTICS*
*Str *10 (+0)
*Dex* 17 (+3)
*Con *14 (+2)
*Int* 12 (+1)
*Wis *10 (+0)
*Cha *12 (+1)

*Traits*: The first thing I do in a new place is note the locations of everything valuable - or where such things could be hidden.
*Ideal*: People. I'm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care.
*Bond*: I will become the greatest thief that ever lived.
*Flaw*: When I see something valuable, I can't think about anything but how to steal it.

Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
*+5 @ (dex) Acrobatics*
+# 0 (wis) Animal Handling
+# 0 (int) Arcana
+# 0 (str) Athletics
*+3 @ (cha) Deception*
+# 0 (int) History
*+2 @ (wis) Insight*
+# 0 (cha) Intimidation
*+3 @ (int) Investigation *
+# 0 (wis) Medicine
+# 0 (int) Nature
*+4 @ (wis) Perception **(Expertise: Proficiency bonus is doubled.)*
+# 0 (cha) Performance
+# 0 (cha) Persuasion
+# 0 (int) Religion
+# 0 (dex) Sleight of Hand
*+7 @ (dex) Stealth**(Expertise: Proficiency bonus is doubled.)*
+# 0 (wis) Survival

*Languages*: Common, and Halfling

*Racial Abilities*:
-Lucky. When you roll a 1 on an _attack roll_, _ability check_, or _saving throw_, you can reroll the die and must use the new roll.
-Brave. You have advantage on saving throws against being frightened.
-Naturally Stealthy. You can attempt to hide even when you are obscured only by a creature that is at least one size larger than you.

*Background Abilities*: *Criminal (Burglar)*
Feature: Criminal Contact
You have a reliable and trustworthy contact who acts as your liaison to a network of other criminals. You know how to get messages to and from your contact, even over great distances; specifically, you know the local messengers, corrupt caravan masters, and seedy sailors who can deliver messages for you.

*Class features*:
-*Expertise*. At 1st level, choose two of your skill proficiencies, or on of your skill proficiency and your proficiency with the thieves' tools. Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make that uses either of those chosen proficiencies. (*Perception and Stealth*)
-*Sneak Attack*. Beginning at 1st level, you know how to strike subtly and exploit a foe's distraction. Once per turn, you can deal an *extra 1d6 damage* to one creature you hit with an attack if you have advantage on the attack roll. The attack must use finesse or a range weapon. You don't need advantage on the attack roll if another enemy of the target is within 5 feet of it, the enemy isn't incapacitated, and you don't have disadvantage on the attack roll. The amount of extra damage increases as you gain level in this class.
-*Thieves' Cant*. During your rogue training you learned thieves' cant, a secret mix of dialect, jargon, and code that allows you to hide messages in seemingly normal conversation. Only another creature that knows thieves' cant understands such messages. It takes four time longer to convey such a message that it does to speak the same idea plainly. In addition, you understand a set of secret signs and symbols used to convey short, simple messages, such as whether an area is dangerous or the territory of a thieve's guild, whether loot is nearby, or whether the people in the area are easy marks or will provide a safe house for thieves' on the run.

*Combat Gear*:
A rapier (sheathed horizontally behind his back, waist level)
A shortbow and a quiver of 20 arrows (Shortbow usually in left hand, quiver is attached to the right side of the backpack)
A leather armor (equipped with the set of dark common clothes that has a hood, hood will normally be down unless Garret wants to be sneaky)
Two daggers (with ring pommel, both hanging on the right side of belt, secured by strips of leather tied in the way where a firm tug will cause the leather strip to unravel)


*Other Gear*:
a backpack
a bag of 1,000 ball bearings 
10 feet of string
a bell
5 candles
2 crowbars
a hammer
10 pitons
a hooded lantern
2 flasks of oil
5 days of rations
a tinderbox
a waterskin
50 feet of hempen rope
a set of dark common clothes including a hood
a belt pouch 
a set of thieves' tools
a set of playing cards
a healer's kit (10/10 uses)
2 hunting traps
a sheet of parchment upon which is drawn a complex mechanical contraption (trinket)

Money: 0 gp

Description: Standing at 3 feet tall and weighting around 35 pounds, Garret looks slimmer than your average halflings. With a pale complexion, dark brown hair and hazel colored eyes. Has a clean shaven face and lacking a distinctive sideburns where majority of the halflings have. Even though Garret wears a smile on his face always, he keeps a low profile and tends to not speak much. 

History:
Garret is actually an exile. Due to his inability to keep his hands of things that doesn't belong to him, a repeat offender of stealing and burglaring, Garret was chased out of his village and has since been wandering from town to town, city to city, burglaring anywhere he could and running before the authorities could find out who is behind the acts.
Over the years, he has managed to get into contact with the underground criminal network where he could get information on his next hit, fence his ill-gotten goods and many times, a refuge from pursuers.
All thanks to his skills, he has managed to evade recognition so far so there's no bounty on his head (thankfully).

Now he is just loitering in town, gathering information so to plan on what to do in this town. He will also be paying attention to adventurers looking for additional hands. Usually because he could either steal from the other adventurers, the employers of those adventurers, the location where they will be heading to might be filled with precious loot or maybe the reward is good.

Now, there we go. 
Please do advise if there are mistakes or whatever you need me to add in.


----------



## tuxgeo (Sep 1, 2014)

Regarding the formatting of the PCs: 

Is Proficiency Bonus supposed to be included in the table of Skills? 
We did it that way except for "Garret Underbough," whose Stealth would be listed as "+7" instead of "+3" if the (doubled) Prof. bonus were included.

Should the skills listing include the Proficiency Bonus (doubled where applicable), or merely the relevant Ability Modifier?


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 1, 2014)

tuxgeo said:


> Regarding the formatting of the PCs:
> 
> Is Proficiency Bonus supposed to be included in the table of Skills?
> We did it that way except for "Garret Underbough," whose Stealth would be listed as "+7" instead of "+3" if the (doubled) Prof. bonus were included.
> ...




I don't know yet. I left it only showing the modifier but if proficiency should be added, I will amend the sheet.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 1, 2014)

I suppose you could do it either way but it would seem to make sense to add your proficiency bonus to the stat bonus and list the _total_ bonus in the skill list (of course still marking as appropriate) that way I have to do as little math as I can get away with.


----------



## PierceSG (Sep 1, 2014)

mips42 said:


> I suppose you could do it either way but it would seem to make sense to add your proficiency bonus to the stat bonus and list the _total_ bonus in the skill list (of course still marking as appropriate) that way I have to do as little math as I can get away with.




Alright, the list is edited to reflect my proficiency bonuses, stat modifiers as well as the expertise bonus for both perception and stealth.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 10, 2014)

Name: Leonan 
Sex: Male
Race: Half Elf
Class/Level: Sorcerer/1
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: Medium
Type (Subtype): Humanoid (Human, Elf)
Init: +3
Senses: Darkvision (60 ft.)
Passive Perception: 13

DEFENSE 
AC: 13 (+3 dex)
HP: 14 (1d6 +2 con)
Saves: Constitution, Charisma
Special Defenses: Fey Ancestry: advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can't put you to sleep.

[sblock=Level ups]
2nd: 300XP
- HP (1d6+2=6)
- 2 sorcery points
- Sleep spell
- spell slot lvl 1

80XP for defeating group of Redbrands at the inn
[/sblock]
OFFENSE
Speed: 30ft
Melee: Dagger +5 Attack, 1d4+3 Piercing
Special Attacks: Spells (level):known/slots - (0):4, (1):2/2 
Proficiencies: dagger, darts, slings, quarterstaff, light x-bow

STATISTICS
Str 8 (-1), Dex 16 (+3) , Con 14 (+2), Int 10 (+0), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 16 (+3)
[sblock=Base array] 15-14-13-12-10-8 +2 half elf to charisma, +1 half elf to constitution and dexterity[/sblock]

Traits: I know a story for every occasion
Ideal: Creativity: the world needs more new ideas
Bond: I idolize a hero of old
Flaw: I cannot help it, having high nobility in the audience always causes me to make some satyre about nobility.

Skills: Arcana (sorc), Deception (sorc), Acrobatics (entertainer), Perform (entertainer), Stealth (half-elf), Perception (half-elf)

*Skill**Attrib**Mod**Prof**Total*AcrobaticsDEX+3+2+5Animal HandlingWIS+1+1ArcanaINT0+2+2AthleticsSTR-10-1DeceptionCHA+3+2+5History INT00InsightWIS+1+1IntimidationCHA+3+3InvestigationINT00MedicineWIS+1+1NatureINT00PerceptionWIS+1+2+3PerformanceCHA+3+2+5PersuasionCHA+3+3ReligionINT00Sleight of HandDEX+3+3StealthDEX+3+2+5SurvivalWIS+1+1


Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin (half-elf)

Racial Abilities:
Darkvision: Can see in dim light within 60' as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it was dim light
Fey Ancestry: Advantage on saving throws against being charmed, and magic can't put you to sleep
Skill Versatility: proficient in two skills of your choice


Background Abilities: Entertainer
instrument of choice (cittern), Disguise kit

Class features:
Tides of Chaos: gain advantage on attack roll, skill check or saving throw.
Spells: 
Cantrips:
Acid splash - target or two adjacent targets take 1d6 acid damage on hit (DX save negates); CT 1 action​Mending - mend broken object if break is less then 1 foot in any dimension; CT 1 minute​Minor Illusion​ - create either sound or image for 1 minute; CT 1 action
Shocking grasp - 1d8 touch and no reaction allowed to the target, advantage if it wears metal armor; CT 1 action​1st level (3/day):
Shield - +5 AC and magic missile immunity TSNT; CT 1 reaction​Thunderwave - 2d8 thunder damage and push 10' (CON save halves and no push). Auto pushes unsecured objects; 15' cube; CT 1 action​Sleep - 5d8 hp put to sleep in ascending order; R 90'; D 1min; CT 1 action; no save​

Combat Gear:
2 daggers
arcane focus


Other Gear:
Component pouch
Locket from my sister
a costume
15gp
By popular demand (can perform and gain food and lodging in civilized places)

Money: 5gp

Description:
Brooding and dark, Leonal is capable of soft emotions, but he usually doesn't show that side to others. For his performances, he can be all smiles, wit and good will, but left to his own devices, he tends to more serious side. Wild hair he keeps long in strands gives him (he believes) younger and harmless appearance which he finds useful when entertaining tougher crowds in various inns. Otherwise prefering long cloak and blue and green, the rest of his clothes is practical in greens and browns, easily kept clean and providing some cover in natural environment as he often travels alone.

[sblock=Image]

[/sblock]


History:
Being born into minor nobility had its definite advantages, Leonal often thought. From having slaves to do your chores to good education and time to enjoy the art. However, it also brought constant fight with finance and dangerous rivals in form of rich merchants or aspiring nobles. Or powerful nobles wanting something for nothing.

The slaves, strangely enough were goblins, sons and daughters of a tribe driven away at the time of the first settlement. Quite tame, after couple of generations. Inquisitive Leonal listened to the stories, treated the wretches with gentle firmness and was in general well liked among the population of servants. As his studies progressed he learned family history. From the slaves he learned their language. Things he couldn't stand were history and finance. Hired bards, legends and songs were always much more entertaining and he soaked in everything he heard.


Second son and third child, he was educated to help his brother lead the estates (such as they were). His eldest sibling, Tamaran was noble knight, expert in fighting, savoir faire, somewhat naive in ways of the world and dismissive of his lessers. He was also pure human, being born of de Hewes first wife.

Leonals sister, Marianna was exotic beauty, half elven, her fine features taking best of both worlds. She caught the eye of a son of powerful noble family. And the insistence to marry her off to local bore got ever more pointed. Until such time de Hewes couldn't do business in the town. They were harassed by unknown assailants throwing dirt when they were out. Their servants were accosted and threatened. Yet, Marianna wouldn't give herself over and with support of her elven mother which valued such freedom, both brothers supporting and even father only reluctantly considering such a match, things were so bad they considered selling their ancestral home and moving away. Marianna even considered "doing her duty for the good of the family"

Finally, one night, there was an attack on the house. It would probably be completely silent, but for the fact that goblins still were nocturnal and some of the daily chores were done at night. The family was awakened by shrill scream and from there things got only worse. Father and Tamaran went for their swords, but were cut down just as Leonal got out of the room. Marianna was already taken, kicking and screaming, pulled down and out of the house. Mother was killed right after and the killers started for stunned Leonal.

He stood paralized, pain, shock and unbelief warring within. As first blade whistled toward him he let go. Scream echoed in small hall, somehow the force of it deflecting the blade. Another scream, the air vibrating with its power, staggered the men threatening him. The glass from the lamps all around burst, there was a sound of breaking furniture and whoosh of the flames. As the men around him collapsed, Leonal grabbed his cittern and ran into the night.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 2, 2015)

bump for possible new players.


----------



## mips42 (Sep 2, 2015)

Repost of Ivan:

Name: Ivan Kakarov		Player: Toasterferret
Sex: Male
Race: Human (Variant)
Class/Level: Warlock 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Size: Medium
Init: +2
Passive Perception: 13

DEFENSE 
AC: 13 (11 Leather Armor, +2 Dex)
HP: 10 (1d8 +2 Con)
Saves: Wisdom & Charisma

OFFENSE
Speed: 30ft
Melee: Dagger +4 Attack, 1d4+2 Piercing
Ranged: Light Crossbow +4 Attack 1d8+2

STATISTICS
Str 	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
8 (-1)	14 (+2)	14 (+2)	10 (+0)	12 (+1)	16 (+3)

SKILLS Proficiencies in bold, 1 Human, 2 Warlock, 2 Background
Mod Attribute Name of Skill
+2 (dex) Acrobatics
+1 (wis) Animal Handling
+2 (int) Arcana
-1 (str) Athletics
+5 (cha) Deception
+2 (int) History
+1 (wis) Insight
+3 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+1 (wis) Medicine
+0 (int) Nature
+3 (wis) Perception
+3 (cha) Performance
+3 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+4 (dex) Stealth 
+1 (wis) Survival

Languages: Common, Elven, Primordial, Deep Speech

BACKGROUND FEATURES Sage
Feature: Researcher 
Skill Proficiencies: History, Perception

Traits: I’m convinced that people are always trying to steal my secrets.
Ideal: Nothing should fetter the infinite possibility inherent in all existence.
Bond: I have an ancient text that holds terrible secrets that must not fall into the wrong hands.
Flaw: The eldritch mysteries I research and my pact with the Old Ones are slowly driving me mad.

Feats: 
Spell Sniper:
Double range on attack roll spells, ignore 1/2 and 3/4 cover, learn cantrip (Shocking Grasp)


CLASS FEATURES
- Spellcasting: Charisma is your spellcasting ability for your spells. The saving throw DC to resist a spell you cast is 13. Your attack bonus when you make an attack with a spell is +5.
Proficiencies Light armor, simple weapons
Otherworldly Patron (Great Old Ones)
Pact Magic

Spells Known:
Cantrips: Eldritch Blast, Shocking Grasp, Minor Illusion
1st Level: Hex, Dissonant Whispers

Spells per short rest: 1x1st Level

Physical Appearance:
Tall and lanky, Ivan has dark hair and piercing blue eyes. He wears a goate and dresses in robes over leather armor, both of which are in varying states of disarray, depending on the day. He can sometimes be seen reading feverishly out of a heavy leather-bound book when he thinks nobody is watching.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 4, 2015)

*Castagyr, Dragonborn Paladin*






*Character Name:* Castagyr
*Gender/Race:* Male Dragonborn (Gold)
*Age:* 18
*Class:* Paladin
*Role:* Heavy Damage Dealing Melee, Leader

Character Sheet

*Description:*
Castagyr was a tall and muscular looking humanoid with golden scales. He walked upright on powerful looking legs, and his strong arms had claws at the end of his fingers. His eyes were blue and despite his fearsome looking dragon visage, there was a peaceful looking expression about it. There were several little horns about his head and eyes, the large ones on the top ticking straight back behind him. Despite looking like a dragon, he still wore the clothes and trappings of a typical humanoid person.

*Personality:*
Castagyr was a kind hearted and patience person at times. While most of his life he has been the physically strongest one around, he never had to prove it and instead was taught to be mentally strong instead. He believes in honor and keeping his word. He sees himself as a protector of the weak and defender of the innocent. He doesn't try to preach these beliefs, preferring instead to lead by example instead. However, he doesn't agree that evil can be redeemed and often feels that battle will be inevitable. For those he is not forgiving and will take it upon himself to be judge and executioner if necessary. He swore an Oath of Vengeance upon those tieflings that killed his family.

"Despite my noble birth, I do not place myself above other folk. We all have the same blood."

"It is my duty to respect the authority of those above me, just as those below me must respect mine."

"My loyalty to my sovereign is unwavering."

"I too often hear veiled insults and threats in every word addressed to me, and I’m quick to anger."

*Background:*
Most of Castagyr's immediate family was killed during a war in the Savage Frontier. The lands his family was sworn to protect, ravaged and pillaged. His mother survived under the protection of an aging uncle that lost an arm in the wars.  When the young dragonborn was hatched, he was raised on the stories his uncle told.

The young dragonborn was fostered by a cousin of his uncle in Triboar, hoping he would be taken into service and trained in the militia. His fostering father was a Sergeant of arms in the Triboar's militia. His mother went along and stayed with them, but Castagyr's training was among the warriors upon his arrival even though he was still a lad.

Upon reaching his adulthood, he had the promise of great potential as a warrior. However his mother's influence had tempered him and he was not consumed by vengeance at all costs. His fostering father saw there was more potential in Castagyr than serving as a simple man-at-arms, and encouraged him to seek out more in life.  He had the makings of an adventuring hero with some seasoning.


----------



## Axel (Sep 9, 2015)

```
Name: Brlo
Sex: Male 
Race: Hill Dwarf
Class/Level: Ranger 2
Alignment: NG
Size: M
Type (Subtype): Humanoid (dwarf)
Init +2
Proficiency bonus: +2
Senses: 60' darkvision 
Passive Perception 13

DEFENSE
AC 16 (+4 armor, +2 dex)
HP 24 (10 + 6 [ranger 2]+ 6 Con + 2 racial)
Saves:
[b]Str[/b]: +3, [b]Dex[/b]: +4, Con: +3, Int: +0, Wis: +1, Cha: -1
Special Defences: 
advantage on saves vs poison, resistance to poison damage

OFFENCE
Spd 25ft
Melee (handaxe) +3(+5 if thrown) (1d6+1 [S]) 
[i]Light, thrown (20/60)[/i]

Melee (quarterstaff) +3 (1d6+1 [B])
[i]Versatile (1d8)[/i]

Ranged (Heavy Crossbow) +6 (1d10+2,)
[i]range 100/400, heavy, loading, two handed[/i]

Special Attacks
Fighting style: archery. Gain +2 to attack rolls with ranged weapons

STATISTICS
Str 13 (+1), 
Dex 15 (+2), 
Con 16 (+3), 
Int 10 (+0), 
Wis 13 (+1), 
Cha 8 (-1)

Traits: I'm always picking things up, fiddling with them, and sometimes breaking them. 
Ideal: The natural world is more important than all the constructs of civilisation. 
Bond: My family and clan is the most important thing in my life, even when they are far from me. 
Flaw: There's no room for caution in a life lived to the fullest!

Skills 
Mod  Attribute Name of Skill
+2 (dex) Acrobatics
[b]+4 (wis) Animal Handling[/b]
+0 (int) Arcana
[b]+3 (str) Athletics[/b]
-1 (cha) Deception
+0 (int) History
+1 (wis) Insight
-1 (cha) Intimidation
+0 (int) Investigation
+1 (wis) Medicine
[b]+2 (int) Nature[/b]
[b]+3 (wis) Perception[/b]
-1 (cha) Performance
-1 (cha) Persuasion
+0 (int) Religion
+2 (dex) Sleight of Hand
+2 (dex) Stealth - disadvantage when in armour
[b]+3 (wis) Survival[/b]

Miscellaneous proficiencies:
Brewing tools
Voice (musical instrument). 

Languages: Dwarven, Common, Orcish

Racial Abilities:
Speed: 25'
Darkvision: 60'
Advantage on saves vs poison
Resistance to poison
Dwarven combat training 
Tool proficiency: brewing
Stonecunning: considered proficient in History when making Int checks about stonework, use double proficiency bonus. 
+2 Con
+1 Wis
+1 HP max/level

Background Abilities:
An excellent memory for maps and geography means I can always recall the general layout of terrain, settlements and other features nearby. If the land allows, I can provide food and fresh water for myself and up to five others. 

Class features:
[sblock=Favoured enemy] 
Humanoid (orcs and humans). Gain advantage on Wisdom (survival) checks to track them, and Intelligence checks to recall lore.  [/sblock]
[sblock=Natural Explorer]
The Underdark. 
Double proficiency bonus when using a skill related to The Underdark. 

You are particularly familiar with one type of natural environment and are adept at traveling and surviving in such regions.
Choose one type of favored terrain: arctic, coast, desert, forest, grassland, mountain, swamp, or the Underdark.
When you make an Intelligence or Wisdom check related to your favored terrain, your proficiency bonus is doubled if you are using a skill that you’re proficient in.
While traveling for an hour or more in The Underdark, gain the following benefits:

Difficult terrain doesn’t slow the group’s travel.
The group can’t become lost except by magical means.
Even when engaged in another activity while traveling (such as foraging, navigating, or tracking), remain alert to danger.
If traveling alone, move stealthily at a normal pace.
When foraging, find twice as much food as you normally would.
While tracking other creatures, learn their exact number, their sizes, and how long ago they passed through the area.[/sblock]

SPELLS
Spells per day: 2 (1st)
Spells known: 2
Save DC: 11

[sblock=Hunter's Mark]
1st level divination
Casting Time:  1 bonus action 
Range: 90 feet 
Components: V
Duration: Concentration, up to  1  hour

You choose a creature you can see within range and mystically mark it as your quarry. Until the spell ends, you deal an extra 1d6 damage to the target whenever you hit it with a weapon attack, and you have advantage on any Wisdom  (Perception) or Wisdom  (Survival) check you make to find it. If the target drops to 0 hit points before this spell ends, you can use a bonus action on a subsequent turn of yours to mark a new creature.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Speak with Animals]
1st-level divination (ritual)
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Self
Components: V, S
Duration: 10 minutes

You gain the ability to comprehend and verbally communicate with beasts for the duration. The knowledge and awareness of many beasts is limited by their intelligence, but at minimum, beasts can give you information about nearby locations and monsters, including whatever they can perceive or have perceived within the past day. You might be able to persuade a beast to perform a small favor for you, at the DM ’s discretion.
[/sblock]

Combat Gear:
Scale mail
Hand axe
Quarterstaff
Heavy crossbow (18 quarrels)

Other Gear:
Dungeoneering pack
Hunter's trap

Money: 9 gp

Description:
Brlo is stocky and hairy, even by dwarf standards. His time outdoors and underground have resulted in a persistent squint - his dark eyes peering out like hard glittering points beneath enormous bushy black eyebrows. Brlo's straight black hair and beard pushes the boundaries of Dwarven social acceptability for tidiness. It is worn long, with several braids made in it. His beard, however, is kept clean and neat. 

Brlo's pack and equipment are clean and well maintained. It is clear he takes pride in the tools of his "trade". The barrel chested Dwarf has become accustomed to long stretches of time with only his own company, and often mutters his thoughts aloud. 

History: 
As the youngest of seven sons from the truly blessed line of Ovo and Finnel Ungaet, Brlo received a less that satisfactory education. By Dwarven standards, at any rate. Sure, he was apprenticed as a brewer,  Ungaet Ales and Stouts being known as quality brews across the Dwarven realms. His heart was never really in it though - everything had already been done before by one of his brothers. 

So, Brlo learned to wander the caverns and tunnels beneath. Privacy and alone time was something he values - the family hearth was always so crowded. He soon learned to travel armed, becoming an excellent shot (for a dwarf), and how to spot telltale signs of Orc or goblin presence nearby. 

In this way, Brlo became useful to the family (who had always feared him becoming a shameful wastrel). He could find the rarest (and most grievously expensive in Ovo's eyes) of mushrooms in the Underdark. The ones that gave Ungaet Stout that...exquisite earthiness. Of course, Brlo could rent his services out as a guide, or a spelunker. It is only right a Dwarf should have his own income a well as the family business. 

Brlo has done particularly well for himself helping men, and other humanoids, who search for the lost Wave Echo Cave. Many are convinced they know where it is, and hire Brlo for his underground expertise. To date, none have profited. Other than Brlo, of course.
```


----------



## mips42 (Mar 7, 2016)

Placing here for storage:
Name:  Castagyr            Player: 
Sex/Race: Male Dragonborn
Class/Level: Paladin 2
Alignment: LG 
Size: Med. 
Type (Subtype): Gold
Conditions in effect: Fire resistance
XP: 380
Dragon Breath: 1/1 avail
Divine Sense: 3/3 avail
Healing Hands: 10/10 points avail
Spells: 2/2 points avail (Bless, Command, Wrathful Smite)
Weapon in Hand: Lance (reach weapon)
Init +1;  
Passive Perception: +0
Speed: 20ft
 HP 18; Current: 15

DEFENSE
AC 18 (+16 chainmail armor, +1 defense fighting style)
HP 18 (2d10 +3 Con)
Saves:  Str +3, Dex +1, Con +1, Int 1, Wis +2, Cha +4
Special Defenses: Fire fesistance

OFFENSE
Speed 20 ft.
Melee (Longsword) +5 (1d8+3) 
Melee (Javelin) +3 (1d6+1)
Melee (Lance) +5 (1d12+3, reach)
Special Attacks: 

STATISTICS
Str 16 (+3), Dex 12 (+1), Con 13 (+1), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 14 (+2)

Traits: I Despite my noble birth, I do not place myself above other folk. We all have the same blood.
Ideal: Responsibility. It is my duty to respect the authority of those above me, just as those below me must respect mine.
Bond: My loyalty to my sovereign is unwavering.Flaw: I’d eat my own armor before I’d admit when I’m wrong.
Flaws: I too often hear veiled insults and threats in every word addressed to me, and I’m quick to anger.

Skills Mark Proficient either by bolding or changing 0 to @
Mod    Prof    Attribute    Name of Skill
+0    0    (dex)    Acrobatics
+1    0    (wis)    Animal Handling
-1    0    (int)    Arcana
+5    @    (str)    Athletics
+1    0    (cha)    Deception
-1    0    (int)    History (Stonecunning +3)
+3    @    (wis)    Insight
+3    @    (cha)    Intimidation
-1    0    (int)    Investigation
+1    0    (wis)    Medicine
-1    0    (int)    Nature
+3    @    (wis)    Perception
+1    0    (cha)    Performance
+1    0    (cha)    Persuasion
-1    0    (int)    Religion
+0    0    (dex)    Sleight of Hand
+0    0    (dex)    Stealth
+1    0    (wis)    Survival

Profieciencies: all armor and shields, all simple and martial weapons, Water vehicles.
Languages:  Common, Draconic
Racial Abilities: Breath Weapon (fire), Damage Resistance (fire)
Background Abilities: 
Position of Privilege, Skill Proficiencies: History, Persuasion, Tool Proficiencies: One type o f gaming set
Class features: 
Combat Gear: Chain Mail, Shield, Longsword, Javelins (4), Lance
Other Gear: backpack, bedroll, mess kit, tinderbox, waterskin, 50’ hemp rope, 10 torches, 10 days’ rations, Fine clothes, belt pouch, Signet Ring, Scroll of Pedigree, Holy Symbol of Torm.

Magic:
Divine Smite: 
  Starting at 2nd level, when you hit a creature with a melee weapon attack, you can expend one paladin spell slot to deal radiant damage to the target, in addition to the weapon’s damage. The extra damage is 2d8 for a 1st-level spell slot, plus 1d8 for each spell level higher than 1st, to a maximum o f 5d8. The damage increases by 1d8 if the target is an undead or a fiend.

1st level spells: 
    Bless
    Command
    Wrathful smite

Money: 30 gp, 9 sp, 5cp

Features & Traits 
Dragon Breath (Fire): 2d6 dmg, 15ft cone
Dex DC 8+Con(+1)+Prof(+2)= 11
Fire Resistance
Divine Sense (1+Cha x/day) = 3
Lay on Hands (heal 5/level) = 10
Oath of Vengeance
Retainers (Noble Knight)
Great Weapon Fighting: Can re-roll a 1 or 2 on a damage die for a 2HD melee attack.
Divine Smite

Description:
Castagyr was a tall and muscular looking humanoid with golden scales. He walked upright on powerful looking legs, and his strong arms had claws at the end of his fingers. His eyes were blue and despite his fearsome looking dragon visage, there was a peaceful looking expression about it. There were several little horns about his head and eyes, the large ones on the top ticking straight back behind him. Despite looking like a dragon, he still wore the clothes and trappings of a typical humanoid person.

Personality:
Castagyr was a kind hearted and patience person at times. While most of his life he has been the physically strongest one around, he never had to prove it and instead was taught to be mentally strong instead. He believes in honor and keeping his word. He sees himself as a protector of the weak and defender of the innocent. He doesn't try to preach these beliefs, preferring instead to lead by example instead. However, he doesn't agree that evil can be redeemed and often feels that battle will be inevitable. For those he is not forgiving and will take it upon himself to be judge and executioner if necessary. He swore an Oath of Vengeance upon those tieflings that killed his family.

Background:
Most of Castagyr's immediate family was killed during a war in the Savage Frontier. The lands his family was sworn to protect, ravaged and pillaged. His mother survived under the protection of an aging uncle that lost an arm in the wars. When the young dragonborn was hatched, he was raised on the stories his uncle told.
The young dragonborn was fostered by a cousin of his uncle in Triboar, hoping he would be taken into service and trained in the militia. His fostering father was a Sergeant of arms in the Triboar's militia. His mother went along and stayed with them, but Castagyr's training was among the warriors upon his arrival even though he was still a lad.
Upon reaching his adulthood, he had the promise of great potential as a warrior. However his mother's influence had tempered him and he was not consumed by vengeance at all costs. His fostering father saw there was more potential in Castagyr than serving as a simple man-at-arms, and encouraged him to seek out more in life. He had the makings of an adventuring hero with some seasoning.


----------

